# What's your favorite drink?



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Now that you guys listed your favorite bars, what's your flavor? This way if I ever meet ya, I can buy ya a drink or two&#8230;three&#8230;four&#8230; :beer:

Jim Beam/Coke

Crown/Coke

Fat Tire....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

MILLER LITE.... and a whiskey and a whiskey is also pretty good


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Cab/Sav:
Sterling, Black Opal, and Jacobs Creek.

Johnny Walker Red/Water.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

water....


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I can get in enough trouble drinking beer I stay away from the brown stuff

I drink coors light now its like sex on the beach..... #&@$ing near water. :beer:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

you can't get Mac Masters in ND so when I am there I have to drink Windsor Coke or Southern Comfort on the rocks, & 7/7's are all very tasty after a long day of eating slough mud and sucking ND dust all while hunting of course. Back home in MN my first choice is Mac coke tall with a twist of lemon. hope to meet some of you some time, I am sure that the conversations would great, as well as interesting.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

That's easy. I'll take a good bourbon on the rocks, maybe Wathens, Booker, or Baker's. If that's not an option, I'll take a Beam and 7-Up. If all else fails, I'll take a beer.

A couple of years ago, a friend turned me onto red beers (beer and Clamato). They're actually pretty good. I'm a MN native, and I have found that this is a common thing out here in ND. Is this a ND thing? I've never seen them in other parts of the midwest.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I like all kinds of drinks but I really like Jack or whatever whiskey with coke. Gin and Tonics are also on my list.

I've been known to drink whatever beer you give me but I have a thing for Corona with a lime on a really hot day.

I never thought about it before but they don't have Mac in North Dakota. My buddies in MN used to drink that all the time but it always made them really violent. That was probably more their nature than the booze.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Easy....

Jack and Diet.....
if you haven't tried Diet as an alternative your missing out, so much smoother as the Diet doesn't bog down the whiskey like regular coke does.
CHEERS
Chief


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Crown/Water
Gin/Tonic
Chopan Vodka Martini
Captain Cloudy
Ceasars
Sam Adams
Corona
Miller Light


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

7 and 7 or a budwiser


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Grey Goose and tonic...or a Bud Lite will do in a pinch after the evening shoot. Any of you folks can meet me at Marv's in Turtle Lake..the first one's on me


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Any of you folks can meet me at Marv's in Turtle Lake..the first one's on me


Angus, you spend some time in Turtle town, huh?? :beer: I'll take you up on that this fall!

My fav has got to be a good ole Beer (no brand particular  ). But, I really look forward to our flyfishing trip to Montana each year to throw back a few Trout Slayers!!


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I'm pretty much on a first name basis with Betty Boop. It's easy walking distance from Gullickson's.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Crown Press - instead of all water or all 7up, it's Crown w/ water and a "press" of 7 to sweeten it a little. If not overdone, the lower amount of sugar and lack of caffeine combine to lessen the effect the next day as compared to Coke. Plus it lets you enjoy more of the whiskey's flavor. Too bad I always hit that "overdone" level.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

budlite suits me just fine


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

BEER!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll take a Busch lite please. 8) If I'd be in the fancy big city joints, Coors lite is the alternative most of the time. Apparently Busch isn't popular with the "country club society" so I'm forced to suffer over the Coors instead. 

12 more and I'm outta here. :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Budweiser, PBR, The Beast, The Champagne of Beers,

If I am looking to get completely $hitty, give me jagbombs and vodka sours.

alkismalls


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Jack, Jim, or Crown and coke
Mich light
and after cold day out hunting a
Godfather: 1 1/2 oz scotch and 3/4 oz Ameretto
on the rocks or as i prefer a straight shot


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How can you boys disgrace Crown with coke? :wink:

Depends on the mood, but....

Caesar (mostly make my own, most can't get it right  )

Tanq/Tonic

When I want a good beer:

Corona or NewCastle

When any beer will do:

Go for the Silver Bullet (Coors Lt)


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Homebrewed beer all the way :beer: I have yet to find a beer that matches the taste and satisfaction of brewing your own. And if I can find it, I will never turn down a Red Stripe after a week in Jamaica. For mixed drinks, E&J and pepsi or a good stiff Long Island.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Budlight all the way!!! :beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

Bud Heavy

Good to see all the Crown support too.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Big Rock Traditional Ale. Anything from Bushwakker's brew pub in Regina and Guiness.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WU-WUUUU!!!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just had a microbrew in Colorado, great stuff! It's everywhere... If you like a variety of beer, this is the place. Another place to visit if you like beer would be Portland. Portland is full of strip clubs and beer.... rr....

:beer:

Gotta love happy hours...


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

BEER IN ANY OF THE FOLLOWING ORDER:

1. Cold

2. Warm

3. Free


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I coulda swore they sold Mac Masters in the Liquor Locker in Devils Lake.

I with Hustad on the Crown. Don't wreck it with anything but ICE!!!

:beer:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

BudLite for this guy.. :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

CEASER or Lite beer...I make my own ceaser's and I don't care for the dark beers...ie.. samuel adams


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Give me a Coors, Mich Golden, or Busch Light.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Captain Coke.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Has to be Coors Light or a Gin and Tonic for me. In a pinch I will drink about any kind of beer though.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

In the privacy of the house and not on the road :
Crown & 7-with friends and the wife- Margarita's

In New Orleans
Hand gernades from the Tropical Isle
Hurricanes- Pat O briens


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

redfishman said:


> In New Orleans
> Hand gernades from the Tropical Isle
> Hurricanes- Pat O briens


VERY nice call on the Pat O Brians Hurricanes. They are sinfully delicious.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Jack or Jim with coke
7/7
Bud Lite
And if I really feel gutsy a pint of 20yr old chokecherry wine. Knock you to your knees.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What ever you are buying? I like to have fun!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Vanilla Coke


----------



## fallflighter (May 27, 2004)

Straight up Crown


----------



## punter (May 11, 2003)

J. D. Black label or BUD.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Old Mil' Special Reserve Ice. Cant beat $9.99 for a 30 rack, plus it has around 7% alcohol.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Guiness tap if I can get it
Bombay Sapphire or Tanqueray 10
Vintage Taylor Fladgate or Quinto port


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am usually a budlight guy but when I want to get into trouble I do shots of Goldslager. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You guys sure do drink a lot of the hard stuff.  I've never heard of most of this stuff you all take. When I was in my twenties I liked the southern comfort but after I was pulled out from under the bathroom door in a men's room one night I can't even smell the stuff. :roll: I get into enough trouble with beer, and even thats gotta' slow down some.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

i already put my fav.....ceaser........but i forgot to put down what to have when drinkin hard.....the good ol' "prairie fire".....tequilla and tabasco sauce.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

In order,

1) Jack and Diet

2) Cuttysark and 7

3) Free


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

1. Crown Seven
2. Colorado Bulldog
3. Mich Golden Draft Light


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

O.K I'll admit those Colorado Bulldogs are very good, but man are they spendy.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Pluckem said:


> Old Mil' Special Reserve Ice. Cant beat $9.99 for a 30 rack, plus it has around 7% alcohol.


Hey Pluckem nice thing about that beer is each one tastes better. :beer:


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Bloody Mary and James Page Golden Lager chaser before Vikes kickoff


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Cherry-Pepsi,water,whole milk.You see guys, after a long bout with alchoholism,getting educated on the facts of what alchohol does to your body,and finding out it burns out more brain cells and is more addicting than Heroin,I personally leave it alone.Been dry & sober for 14yrs.,and have more money in my pocket for the pursuit of game& fish.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

congrats on 14 yrs.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wu Wuuuu!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Or how about the famous "Wuuu Wuuu"......The GF clan knows what I am talking about!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Jack Daniels, Evan Williams and Capt Morgan...

When I'm at home relaxing its 18yr. old Glenfiddich Scotch..

Madison


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Budlight and pickled eggs receipe for an interesting morning uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Where did you get that from? :rollin:


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

I think the emoticon should show that out the other end after budlite&pickled cacklefruit 8)


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

A buddy ate some a few years back when we were out and about. The next day we had to stay clear of him and keep windows open.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

My first choice is no longer around because it was made in one bar in a tiny SW Iowa town and I can't remember what is in it.

1. A Fluffy
2. WoodFord Reserve Bourbon Straight up. Sipping it right now. Have to have a local liquor store order the damn stuff for me.
3. Silver Patron Tequila- Don't let me near any female midgets on this stuff.
4. Bud Leaded- bottle first choice, can next, no tap beer for me.

IaHunter


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

IAHunter said:


> 3. Silver Patron Tequila- Don't let me near any female midgets on this stuff.


Care to explain???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

1)Black coffee really steaming, watching the sun rise on a alder swamp in Northern Wisconsin during the peak of the rut, first week of November.
2)Cold water after chasing my dogs around the North Dakota prairie. Them first then me, I always get a kick out of watching them drink the whole bucket and then look up at me with that satisfied expression a bird dog gets after hes really run his heart out and found a bunch of birds.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm,

All I can say is, "Amen by coffee brother, amen." I start the day, every day, with a pot of that black gold and let it set the tempo for my day. Been drinking it for so long and so much that at night sometimes I'll have a cup left over from the morning cold before I go to sleep. Never have a problem sleeping either. I beleive you should be able to float not only the horse-shoe but the whole hoarse with shoe on it.

Snow-flake---Great job and be proud! Addiction of any kind is the hardest to kill then anything. I salute you.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Rude, I don't know if you have ever bow hunted in Northern Wisconsin but there is a smell of wet leaves early in the morning as the frost melts and the aroma of the coffee in my thermos I can close my eyes and be there, its permanently etched in my minds eye....
I can't wait for late October


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Right back at 'ya Sarge


----------



## punter (May 11, 2003)

SFC Rude: What's your outfit ? 2/12 1st. Air Cav. 67-68 Vietnam


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Grain Belt Premium or Winsor and water. Hold the water :beer:


----------



## Schemy (Aug 5, 2004)

I love my beer. I usually drink Coors Light, but have been know to put down some Shiner Bock, Fat Tire, or even Guiness.

If it is the hard stuff we are after then just straight up whiskey coke is fine. But I also have put down many a Jaeger shot in my times. Jaeger and RedBull can be quite the adventure.

By the way congrats on the 14 years. That is a battle to be proud of.


----------

